# Aristo Vanderbilt Tender Lighting issue



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I have rewired my Vanderbilt tender to provide all wheel power pickup, and removed the PCB and stock speaker.

The rear tender light is on all the time now. After doing some research I found out the reason, a diode on the PCB controls the directional light.
I want to know if it's possible to use the Diode without the PCB board and can I just splice it into one of the back-up light wires?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Never mind I figured it out for myself, thanks for the help.

For those that don't know the answer is yes just make sure you solder the diode in the same direction and the same wire as on the board.
If you do it backwards the light will come on if fwd only, then you just reverse the diode direction and your all set.

Ron


----------

